# Benji is still alive!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

and she went back to the new flock I introduced her to. They really seemed to have accepted her. She seems to be thriving with them. I'm so happy!  I was really worried that they'd try to drive her away but they've let her join the flock. It's a little safer where this flock is. There's hardly been any hawks around so I'm glad she decided to stay with the new flock since I rehabbed her. She's better off there.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That must make you feel really terrific.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats - you gave Benji a second chance and she's flourishing!!!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's awesome and the pictures are even more awesome!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful!!!
You did a great job with her.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is great news!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It's wonderful to see her thriving!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

looks like she is fitting right in there , good job


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great job! She sure is a cutie and looks very comfortable with that flock of birds.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Great news


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Garye!! 

Benji looks healthy and happy!!

We are sending ALL OUR BEST with 

Love and Hugs

Shi/Mr. Squeaks (who sends GREETING COOs to Maggie!)/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Saw her again today. It's nice to see that I was able to help one of my "friends" get another chance. 

Yeah, she ignores me like she doesn't know me, but she sure does know my food!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Saw her again today. It's nice to see that I was able to help one of my "friends" get another chance.
> 
> *Yeah, she ignores me like she doesn't know me, but she sure does know my food*!


Golly! WHY does that sentence sound sooooo familiar?! Mr. Squeaks acts just like that...sometimes...unless he's in mate mode!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------

